# foundations of food refusal training



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

good morning wdf patrons,

i am reading more and more on ringsports. while i am now certain i will train in schutzhund (i am very close to an awesome club) I would love to cross train in ringsports.

Even if i don't end up training in ringsports I will train my dog for food refusal.it seems like a very practical thing, not becuase i'm some paranoid crazy person who thinks someone would try and poison my dog, but because i wouldn't have to worry bout the dog eating random shit. 

i liked the methods are outlined here in this thread...http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f16/food-refusal-9033/

i am sure with the guidance from the club i will train at and using a combination of the methods described there it will be very doable.

Should just start the food refusal training with the pup the day i get her by only allowing her to take treats and food given by me?

i am wondering at what age one should start food refusal training as outlined in the linked thread above? I love the bottle cap methods Jeff O described...

how long should i work with the positive reinforcement methods before proofing the refusal training with corrections? 

thanks,
cmh


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

If you are not doing ringsports the way I want you to do ringsports, than I refuse to recognize your right to do what you want.

I want you to do things the way I want because I am a selfish idiot. I am the only one that will do things that are morally suspect, as it is not against the rules and I have the money to do so.

Ringsport is only for those that for sure see me as their mentor. I cannot accept any less, and will go out of my way to do cheap and shitty things to you.........well because you won't call me "my liege".

Of course, you could just start by teaching your dog to down at heel or sit at heel. You COULD teach your dog to look at you for treats.

Once your dog can do this, then you COULD add the distraction of a person walking up and holding his hand out at a distance that is far enough to get the dog to wonder what it is, but not enough to leave your side. You COULD continue this until the distractor can come all the way up to your dog with food in his hand but a closed hand and the dog keeps his stay.

When this is possible, start asking for attention as the person walks forward. When the dog looks at you, and he should, that person should be pretty ****ing dull by now, the person quits moving. (have you called me MY LIEGE yet ?? )

Eventually you stretch this out so that the dog looks at you when the person offers the food. This is not something that I went real fast with, I took my time as it takes very little time to train this. ( BOW TO ME MY RINGSPORT IS THE GREATEST ) YOU are always the one that gives the dog a treat. So to the dog it should look like this, guy shows up, trys to give me food, I ignore it and look at Dad, and Dad gives me the food anyway, so **** that guy.

The nest step is to add distance between you and the dog, and a DOWN stay. Go slow.

Same shit, you just add stay, and step off. The guy walks up and your dog looks at you and you walk back and give the dog food.

As a separate exercise, I put my dog on a down and throw bottle caps to one side with the same faggoty french throws they use in ring. Throw with fat chick action, but with little league accuracy. I throw on all sides of the dog, until he is thinking I am a retard. when he is good with this, I get someone else to do it. I always pick the dog up and heel him straight through the shit.

After you have done all this, you can stand next to him in a down, and have someone throw food at him. He should look at you, and you pay him. then just do the same thing as before.

From now on address me as my liege, and only do as I say, as I have given you ring advice and you are to be my bitch without free will from now and forever Amen
](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

In case anyone needs a reminder of their Shakespeare-reading days, _my liege_ = _my lord._



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> ... the same faggoty french throws they use in ring. Throw with fat chick action, but with little league accuracy.


i think that was my favorite part. the rest was very informative and helpful but that shit made me laugh out loud and spill my coffee.


----------

